# MERM 13th Edition



## Golden Eagle PE (May 5, 2013)

Don't know if anyone else has noticed yet but there is a new edition of the MERM out. Kind of caught me by surprise because I was getting close to buying the 12th edition to use for the exam but now I will probably go with the 13th edition. It makes me wonder if that much has changed in this new edition or if they are just looking for more money.

Is there anything in particular that the owners of the 12th edition wish to have changed? Any reason I should be scared of the new edition (i.e. errors in the problems)? I mean, how many of the equations and formulas could have changed in just a few years?

Those are just my thoughts when I saw that the new had come out.


----------



## sycamore PE (May 6, 2013)

I took the test in April with the 10th edition. Maybe that was a bit ballsy since the 10th was quite old and the test had changed format since that edition was published, but I got the book for free and it seemed like a really good reference. After taking the test, I don't think having an old book hurt me at all. (We'll see how I did in a few more weeks). My opinion is that you should buy whichever edition you want; the book is not going to make or break the test for you. I'd even go so far as to recommend getting the 11th or 12th edition to save $$.


----------

